# cyotes



## willie (Dec 1, 2008)

what do you think of hunting cyotes with a 17 mach2?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

don't use it. it will not penetrate enough to kill a coyote. Even if it did the bullet is too fragile to use. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you have any other options for guns? Let us know what all your options are, then we can give you the best advice.


----------



## willie (Dec 1, 2008)

my options are the 17 mach 2, 6mm, and a 12 gauge. im planning on keeping the hides and also ive been told that a 17 mach2 would kill a coyote at 50 yards.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

a 22 rim fire would kill a coyote at 50 yards as well... nothing is impossible... but impractical yes... if you ask me, with the right load the 6mm would be my choice... alongside the 12 gauge.... i have never used a shot gun but i know there are people out there that do... #4 buck i think is one choice load...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

6mm, or the 12 with #4 buck or Dead Coyote by Hevi Shot


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a 6mm or a 12ga. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree the 6mm or shotgun.


----------



## willie (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks fellas im knew to predator hunting and will use the 6mm but it just seems like the 17 would have enough power cause when i was sighting it in it shot through a 2x4.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i know a few people that shoot dogs with a 17 hmr. i would probably keep it in 50 yards though. for that matter i know a guy that killed a mountain lion with 17 last winter.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

We are talking about a 17mach2 which is like a 22long rifle. not a 17hmr. Where I hunt I do know people who use 17hmr's. but thats for shots at 25 yards when we night hunt. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i wouldn't use the 17mach go with one of the other two


----------

